#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Three Phases seperation

## saidbenabdallah

Dear professional, 



I have a projet of the separation of oil, gas and water. I would like to ask if there is a method to separate them without using a big separator, directly from the flowline(in fact, in my work, the object of my work is to separate the three phases to be able to burn them). 

Thank you, 
Regards,See More: Three Phases seperation

----------


## aseptman

any article or book pl upload

----------


## masal

use finger separator 
figer slug catcher 
local made

----------


## saidbenabdallah

Thank you masal

----------

